# GoPro HERO 4



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I was going to buy a GoPro HERO 3+ next week. But I read that the new GoPro HERO 4 will be coming out this October. 

GoPro Hero 4 specs and release date are disclosed GoPro has become a phenomenon in the world of extreme sports and leisure. You can see it in the most unexpected places. These cameras without fear...

GoPro Hero 4: The Enhanced Specs And New Features Are Getting Attention – Air Herald


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Did you end up buying either of these? How do you like it so far??


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Yes, we bought the GoPro HERO 4 Black and we really like it.  We got to make a video on a rollercoaster (at Six Flags Great Adventure.) We took some shots and shot a short video on top of the Rockefeller Center, etc. 

But we'll get much more use of it once it gets warmer in NJ. We plan on taking it to the beach, hiking, etc.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a couple of diver buddies who have a GoPro with the underwater housing.
It mounts an a simple bracket on their helmet. (cave divers).
I had a chance to dive with them in a couple of cenotes near Tulum, Mexico in Feb 2012.
I was very impressed with the quality of HD video. in low light conditions.
I don't know what model they have.

Mike D


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

I have the HERO 3+ Black. I was wondering if I would have HERO 4 jealousy when it came out  Saw a few comparison video's and came away without a desire to upgrade. I told a friend in the market to checkout the side-by-side comparison video, then compare prices before pulling the trigger. 

Regardless which you decide to go with, my guess is you will be happy with it. 

Comparison Video:




 
My boys playing (HERO 3+ Black with video compression for internet posting):


----------

